# FAT: Directory bread(block 32) failed

## carpman

Getting loads of the following errors in dmesg and /var/logs/messages

```

Oct 17 09:26:53 hamlet attempt to access beyond end of device

Oct 17 09:26:53 hamlet loop0: rw=0, want=33, limit=8

Oct 17 09:26:53 hamlet FAT: Directory bread(block 32) failed

```

Also can get stalling when moving/copying files, for instance moving a large avi file from desktop to /home/large dir it stalls for about 20 secs then transfers ok, but if do it otherway around, /home/large to users desktop then it is instant?

The system is setup on adaptec sata hardware raid card, has 5 drives, 2x75gb raptors Raid0 and 3x160gb in raid5

The raid5 array is used for /mnt/backup and /home/storage

```

/dev/sda1       /boot                   ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/sda5       /                       ext3            noatime                 0 2

/dev/sdb5       none                    swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sdb6       /usr                    ext3            noatime                 0 2

/dev/sdd5       /usr/src                reiserfs        notail                  0 2

/dev/sdd6       /usr/portage            reiserfs        notail                  0 2

/dev/sdc9       /usr/portage/distfiles  xfs             noatime,nodiratime      0 2

/dev/sdc5       /opt                    xfs             noatime,nodiratime      0 2

/dev/sdb7       /home                   ext3            noatime                 0 2

/dev/sdc6       /home/large             xfs             noatime,nodiratime      0 2

/dev/sdc7       /home/games             xfs             noatime,nodiratime      0 2

/dev/sdf5       /home/storage           xfs             noatime,nodiratime      0 2

/dev/sdc8       /scratch                xfs             noatime,nodiratime      0 2

/dev/sdb8       /var/                   ext3            noatime                 0 2

/dev/sdb9       /var/tmp                reiserfs        notail                  0 2

/dev/sdb10      /tmp                    xfs             noatime,nodiratime      0 2

/dev/sdg5       /mnt/backups            ext3            noatime                 0 2

```

any ideas?

----------

